
Wsk: Straightforward, Maintainable Build System - ingve
https://www.techatbloomberg.com/blog/wsk-straightforward-maintainable-build-system-bloomberg-graphics-team/
======
tuchsen
This looks neat, if it's still being maintained when I start my next project I
might use it. I 100% agree with the gripes that JS build systems are too front
loaded with concepts that you have to understand before you can be effective
using the tool. Something that strikes the right balance between flexibility
and simplicity sounds great, people should be able to use build tools
immediately!

Still though, it's irritating that every build system wants to reinvent the
console API just to add a pretty tag at the beginning of the output. Why not
wrap "console" when executing tasks and add the pretty tag there? It seems
like most of the extended logging API's extra fields can be pull sensible
defaults from the context it's executed in.

